# How Separate Keywords?  How Keep Two-Word Keywords Together?



## TomBrooklyn (May 20, 2011)

What is the way to separate keywords when entering multiple keywords? 

How can two-word keywords be kept together as "one" keyword?


----------



## dj_paige (May 20, 2011)

Example: New York, Brooklyn


----------



## erro (May 20, 2011)

Or make multi-worded keywords into single-worded by using underscore: New_York. That way you can search for the "word" New_York, instead of searching for New and York


----------



## TomBrooklyn (May 20, 2011)

OK.  Thanks.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 21, 2011)

I would never advise using false characters to replace spaces in keywords. There's no need - it isn't hard to choose "contains all" in a smart collection criterion.


----------



## erro (May 21, 2011)

What if a photo is tagged with:
- New Balance shoes
- York

Searching for contains all New York would find that photo, wouldn't it?


----------



## johnbeardy (May 21, 2011)

It depends how you search, and you're really highlighting the inadequacy of Adobe's efforts with smart collections!


----------



## erro (May 21, 2011)

That's why I'm using underscore to make all my multi-word keywords single-worded. I want a predictable and consistent solution.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 21, 2011)

Which it is providing you're careful with how you search. For instance, in your example I would have reviewed my smart collection and verified that it was giving the right results, and if necessary refined it with a Doesn't Contain.

One day Adobe may put more effort into smart collections, you'll move to another app, or you'll put images in a stock library and you'll then be left with all these underscores to clean up. That's why I advise to do things the right way, and complain to the software vendor until they sort things out. Adopt workarounds and you let them off the hook.


----------



## MarkNicholas (May 22, 2011)

If I am looking for photos with a specific keyword (or comination of keywords) then I find it much easier to do this using filters rather than smart collections.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 22, 2011)

MarkNicholas said:


> If I am looking for photos with a specific keyword (or comination of keywords) then I find it much easier to do this using filters rather than smart collections.


I think Robert is trying to filter rather than use smart collections - well that was my reading of his query.


----------



## MarkNicholas (May 22, 2011)

Kiwigeoff said:


> I think Robert is trying to filter rather than use smart collections - well that was my reading of his query.


 
Geoff, 

The op asked how to input 2 worded keywords. Others suggested using an underscore between the words to avoid possible problems in smart collections. My point was that such problems can be avoided by using filters.

Mark


----------



## erro (May 22, 2011)

I'm using underscores so that things work the same regardless if I'm using Filter or Smart collection. Like I said: I want things to be predictable an concistent. By using underscores all my keywords effectivly become single-worded. I can search for the complete word, or I can search for parts of the word.

What I'm really missing though is the ability to restrict a search (filter/smart coll) to be only within a hierarchy.


----------



## clee01l (May 22, 2011)

erro said:


> What if a photo is tagged with:
> - New Balance shoes
> - York
> 
> Searching for contains all New York would find that photo, wouldn't it?


 Does it really matter  as long as the Filter or Smart Collection returns the image that you want?  The goal here is to find images quickly.  It matters little to me if I am looking for a particular image and LR returns a few extras because it doesn't use a fully developed  search filter scheme.  
John's advice below is sound for all time.  Now with a weak search scheme and later when Adobe has put more effort into Smart Collections. 





> One day Adobe may put more effort into smart collections, you'll move to another app, or you'll put images in a stock library and you'll then be left with all these underscores to clean up. That's why I advise to do things the right way, and complain to the software vendor until they sort things out. Adopt workarounds and you let them off the hook.


It makes little sense to be pedantically perfect with a search result by being pedantically imperfect with your keywords. 
If the OP is looking for results in the Filter bar, the solution would be to use the Metadata filter with one or more columns set to Keywords rather than using the text search {Keywords}{Contains/Contains All/Contains Words}


----------



## erro (May 22, 2011)

Me, personally, I'm just using LR for my own personal sake. Not professional, not uploading to stock or anything. I'm also making extensive use of Smart collection, partly for keeping track of my workflow.

If the day comes when Adobe implements a "proper" search/filter/whatever I will either take the time to manually replace all underscores, alternatively I'm sure there is some smart way to do it automatically with some plugin or similar.

In the meantime, I, personally, for my needs, think that the underscores provides more advantages than disadvantages.


----------

